# What size is my bed?



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

I want to buy a mattress topper for the drop down bed of my 1990 B694. Unfortunately, the van is in storage and I can't get to it to measure the bed in the next couple of weeks - I want to order the topper before then.

Does anyone happen to know the dimensions? I've seen another post which mentions about 190 x 135 (double bed sized) and then shaped, which sounds about right but want to be a bit more certain before I place my order!

Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Uller

I telephoned hymer uk and gave them my vehicle specs,
they looked it up on their system and gave me the dimensions

Will only cost you a phone call

Ian


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Ian - I'll give them a call.


----------

